# Useful French Passion Sites just off auto routes



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone and thanks for the very good advice given to me on my topics.

For 2011 we are going to the South of France and Spain end of May to mid of July. We will be using the Auto routes from Calais to Lyon or Calais to Clermont Ferrand. Can any one suggest sutible French PassionSites along the Journey that you have used. we also have a small dog, Sorry no factory Farm Sites please.

What a wonderfull and informative lot you are.you have made our journeys easier to plan

regards les


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not exactly what you are asking for Les, but would this be useful to you?

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm

Dave


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We stayed at Venarey-les-Laumes France Passion Site quite near the A6 just north of Beaune. When we were there a couple of Motorhomes pulled in heading south (we were heading north)
We didnt see anyone other than the Italians from the other Vans parking was in the orchard.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

If going via Lyon, we always stay the night at the Cave Cooperative at Prissy near Macon. (There is no pressure or even suggestion that you buy their wine.)

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=46.321982,4.753019&spn=0.000948,0.002411&t=h&z=19

The disused railway running next to the site is a Greenway for walking & cycling.

Do make sure you take the lorry route to the site or you will find some interesting bends on narrow streets.


----------

